# coolant leak



## jazzb5s4 (Dec 10, 2009)

hello i have a 2001 s4 im having a slight coolant leak i hear is a pretty common thing always after the car has been driven for a few hours it leaks under the right side of the front bumper and i cant tell where its coming from maybe some one can help me thanks


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

How old is the radiator? Leaking from the radiator's plastic end tanks is common if the radiator is 10 years old or more. Also the S4 has lots of places to leak you should look at an ETKA diagram of the cooling system to see the huge number of connections in the system.


----------



## jazzb5s4 (Dec 10, 2009)

I really dont know how old the radiator is I've owned it since this past September where can i see that diagram?


----------

